# Cross-posted~ Refreezing a Pork Belly question



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

So DH got a frozen fresh Pork Belly- he defrosted it- and marinated/sort of cured it for a week in the fridge- salt/sugar other seasonings- now he is cold smoking it- 
can I freeze it with out frying the bacon he just turned it into? 
or should I have him slice it all up- then I fry it- and then freeze it- 
HELP!??!!


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

You'll be fine to freeze it. 

When I make bacon I always cure, smoke, freeze, then cook after thawing. 

I usually freeze it in 1/4 lb chunks instead of slices but either way is fine.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you- I am getting conflicting info- 
so your pork belly is normally frozen before you cure it ? then you refreeze it? after smoking?


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

No I'm working with fresh pork, but I'd be comfortable with pork frozen once before. 

You might suffer a little bit of reduced quality of texture, but the taste of homemade bacon is so much better than store bacon I doubt you'll even notice.


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

By the way, did you use Cure #1 in the seasoning mix? If not I'd be leery of cold smoking it for food safety reasons.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

we are going to cook it thoroughly before consuming- 
Dh used a combo of salt/maple syrup and other spices and had it in the fridge flipping it every day- the instructions were to do this then cold smoke- then slice and fry-


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok. 

Just FYI .... If you didn't use cure #1 (aka instacure aka Prague powder #1 aka pink salt(not the same as Himalayan pink salt)) then it's not going to have that bacon-y flavor you're accustomed to. 

If not cured I wouldn't keep the meat above fridge or freezer temps for extended amounts of time (like is common in cold smoking) or you could get spoilage.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

morton tenderquick does it too...stops bacteria....its a nitrate and nitrite...only takes a tiny bit too.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

This is the method he used- and the video he used as a reference- 
h[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJKdvOlmkh8"]ttps://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zJKdvOlmkh8[/ame]


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

this is a mild cure with a mild smoke for flavoring...its not a true full cure for preservation like before refrigeration. it takes longer than a week to do it. i use plastic tub in refrigerator to cure in.....then smoke it for amount of flavoring you want.the fancy bacon back in the day was done what was called fancy bacon box cured.you done it in small wooden boxes...i think they were oak....sorry for rambling.

if you do a brine cure...salt water....5 gallon buckets are ok..but ya got to get it refrigeration if the temps are to high outside. the deer hams i had done were soaked in a brine in a giant vat for 2 weeks then smoked 48 hours.

if you do a large bone in section you need to use a injector to get in around the bone.


going on memory i done canadian bacon dry cure for 21 days in refrigerator.


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

I have been told over and over again that you can refreeze meat up to 3 times as long as the meat never gets above 50 degrees F. After it has been frozen the third time, It may as well be mush. My grandmother on the other hand uses this method to tenderize tough roasts and steaks. She will thaw and freeze meat a dozen times, but never lets the meat get warm. Personally, I like the 3 times rule ... no clue what bacteria is making the meat tender for grandma, but I'll eat it well done after she has done this.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

I am so confused LOL- I am thinking we can freeze this bacon- I just don't wanna die of food poisoning!


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

Becka03 said:


> I am so confused LOL- I am thinking we can freeze this bacon- I just don't wanna die of food poisoning!


you are fine to freeze what you done....just cook it as you go as you would normally fry bacon as you get it and use it..


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

You'll be fine safety wise using that rub and refreezing the smoked but uncooked bacon if you don't keep out of fridge temps for more than 3 hours or so. Once you take it off the smoker put it back in the fridge and not all stacked up so air can circulate and chill it down fairly quickly. 

3 hours will be plenty of time to smoke bacon for flavor. It's far better to under smoke something than oversmoke. 

Another general tip... Let the bacon rest uncovered in the fridge overnight before you package and freeze. This lets the flavors meld and mellow. Note: your fridge will smell like a smokehouse.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

UGHHHHH- okay- so DH Charcoal smoked it- since the propane tanks wouldn't work- we tried some of the bacon tonight- it was gross- like it was burnt- from the charcoal smokedness- ughhh- inedible unless a Apocalypse situation as far as I am concerned- 

soooo= I told him put it all back into the container with a serious salt cure amount- and water- and hopefully it will draw all the flavor out- he used the actual salt curing "salt" this time - I am hoping we can salvage this- otherwise this is a pretty expensive lesson- grrrrrr-


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

I smoke mine with charcoal for heat and wood chunks for flavor so just using charcoal shouldn't have ruined it. 

Sorry it didn't turn out. If you can describe and or post some pics maybe we can help figure out where it went wrong.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i hope he didnt put meat on first then douse charcoal with lighter fluid then light it.that will give an off flavor.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hahaha no Elkhound...he started the charcoal and then let it burn out and just be embers....this happened one other time with charcoal....about 2 yrs ago..with chicken....that he smoked using the grill smoker

I am hoping soaking it in the curing salt a day or 2 will draw the taste out?


----------



## Appalachia (Jul 11, 2012)

You are in uncharted territory for me so I don't know what will happen. 

When you say soaking it in curing salt... What exactly is it sitting in right now?


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

if it was mine i would soak it in fridge in plain water and work it a bit...think washing machine....and change the water out a few times. then mix up a brine solution with only salt and brown sugar in it.soak in that for 24hours then either smoke it...then slice a hunk and fry it to see how it tastes and go from there.

but like apalachia said yall on uncharted ground ...especially without being there to taste it and or smell it to see what the off flavor is.


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

He has is in a brine of morton curing salt and water... when we get home later he is gonna check it and probably put it in plain water and do what you suggested Elk...ehhh gotta try to succeed right? Lol


----------

